# للأهمية ..قواعد الدورة المقبلة انشاء الله



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 لم أتوقع كل هذا التفاعل مع الموضوع وفي الحقيقة هذا يجعلني أصر على تقديم الموضوع 

بأفضل شكل بما يضمن فعلا الفائدة للجميع لذلك وبكل جدية أتمنى على الجميع قراءة النقاط التالية 

والالتزام بما فيها لمصلحة الجميع طلاب وباحثين وكل من يريد الحصول على المعلومة بسهولة

وسلاسة ولكم مني كل الامتنان والتقدير


[FRAME="9 70"]أولا : الدورة بإذن الله تعالى ستبدأ من السبت المقبل الموافق يوم 3/6/2006

ثانيا : طبيعة الدورة

سوف تنزل مواضيع الدورة تحت اسم ( دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم ___ ) وأما ترتيب المواضيع

وعناوينها سبق وأن ذكرته في إعلان الدورة، المهم يا شباب الخير أنا لا أعرف كل شيء ولا يوجد من

يعرف كل شيء ولكن بالتعاون يمكن أن نعرف الكثير لذلك:

:78: لا يجوز لك التعليق تحت الدرس إلا إذا كانت لديك إضافة علمية

أقصد لا تعلقوا بمشكور ، ما قصرت ، وغيره من المجاملات لأن

ذلك يشتت الموضوع ، ولكن إذا رأيت أنني طرحت الموضوع

ناقص فأتمنى عليك أن تكمله بما لديك بشرط أن يدرج تحت 

عنون الدرس ( أي لا يكون الموضوع مقدمة في الخلايا الشمسية

ونجد فلان مدرج تكملة في التوربينات )

:78: راعي أن يكون الخط واضح عندما تدرج تكملة وذلك لتسهل على

من يريد اعداد بحث أو ما شابه أن ينسخ الموضوع وينسقه

بسهولة أيضا لا تنسوا المشاركة عربي فقط فقط فقط.

 أيضا تأكد من وضع الموقع الذي أخذت منه المعلومات ليستفيد منه الباحث كمرجع

:78: رجاء خاص إذا زرت الموضوع أن تجيب على الاستبيان الموجود

 ومن ثم تسجل اسمك (nick name) في المشاركة المنفصلة

التي سأدرجها بعنوان (دفتر الحضور) (رجاء خاص جدا وسأكون

ممتن لكم :80: )[/FRAME]



 تحذيرررررررررررررر

أي مخالفة لما سبق النتيجة هي :73: 



مرة أخرى أجدد شكري لكم وفعلا لقد تأكدت أن الاهتمام بالموضوع ما زال قائما وأنه يوجد أمل

:32: انتظرونا يوم السبت المقبل وأي سؤال يمكنكم إدراجه تحت هذه المشاركة وسنجيب فورا​


----------



## بنت الراهي (31 مايو 2006)

العفو ..............................................................................................................


----------



## منى29 (31 مايو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]بالتوفيق وعساكم عالقوة.[/frame]


----------



## سامر كمال (31 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم ،
السلام عليكم ، بداية أود ان أعرب أن إعجابي بك وبإخوتنا المشاركين في المنتدى الذين يسعون دائما إلى نشر الفائدة على جميع طلاب العلم .
أود أن أسأل عن القسم المعماري في هذا الموضوع هل سيكون بدورة منفصلة أم سيكون درس من دروس الدورة ؟
وجزام الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2006)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم

أكيد سيكون منفصل لأن موضوع كودة المباني فريد من نوعه ونسبيا صعب

شكرا لتواصلك


----------



## المهندس بشار هاشم (31 مايو 2006)

انا اختصاصي ميكانيك انتضر دورة التوربينات بفارغ الصبر ياريت اعرف وقت بداية الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 مايو 2006)

وانا سوف اكون لك بألمرصاد . فأحذر مني .
لا تترك سطر ولا تتجاهل كلمة ولاتكن ضعيف بألنقاط . فجّر طاقتك وسنمتصها نحن .
ياربي كم اتمنى ان يكون السبت الأن .

اخوك البغدادي


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله ............ وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد كاظم (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

وفقكم الله للمزيد


----------



## مامون القزاز (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله نبدا معكم


----------



## master9 (1 يونيو 2006)

أ خي العزيز أشكرك كل الشكر على هذه الإيضاحات ونتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق

 تحياتي لكم


----------



## زينب الحسناوي (1 يونيو 2006)

نتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## B2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مجدالعراقي (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله ..الاخ العزيز مسؤول الدورة ..جزاك الله خيرا وعلى بركة الله


----------



## فتوح (1 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يستر
أنا دخت على ما وصلت إن الدورة تبدأ يوم 3-6
ياريت فعلا نكف عن التعليقات داخل الدورة حتى نصل للمعلومة بسرعة
وجزا الله الجميع خيراً


----------



## AMEER2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

بالأنتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ( ألف شكــر)ـــار.


----------



## ويلو 2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

ياريت يكون في موضوع التوربينات جزء يتعلق بثاثير ال Wake على مزرعة الرياح. وفقك الله ونحن نتظر الموضوع بفارغ الصبر لان مشروعي واقف على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## elc_1003 (1 يونيو 2006)

هل هناك مجال للأسئلة داخل الدورة انا معلوماتي عن الطاقة البديلة بسيطة جدا؟​


----------



## مامون القزاز (1 يونيو 2006)

نحن بامس الحاجة الى الطاقة البديلة لانه ليس لدينا الطاقة الاعتيادية ( الكهرباء غير متوفر لدينا )


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يونيو 2006)

أخواني الكرام

أي سؤال يمكن وضعه في دفتر الحضور

ونحن نجيب بما نستطيع لكن انشاء الله سيكون من أهم نتائج الدورة أن نغطي الموضوع بالكامل

تغطية عربية لم يسبق وأن حدثت من قبل

وذلك بتجميع وترجمة كامل البيانات تحت العناوين التي سبق أن ذكرتها في إعلان الدورة

مدة الدورة ( مالانهاية)

كلما وجدنا جديد وترجمنها نرجه تحت العنوان المناسب

أنا متحمس لذلك أكثر منكم وأتمنى أن تساعدوني في اثراء المادة ما أمكن

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك لكم في وقتكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2006)

تسلوما على هذه الموضوع القيم وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## electrichuman (2 يونيو 2006)

بالانتظار .....................................


----------



## م.أبو عبدالله (2 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
معكم على طوووووول ان شاء الله
[/frame]


----------



## isamsalim (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته نحن نشكركم على هذا الطرح المتواصل للطاقة البديلة و نتمنى لكم التوفيق ... ما اردناه فعلا و من جميع اخواننا ان ينظروا الى كيف نصنع حاوية لغاز الهيدروجين دون ان يتسرب منه و من يستطيع التوصل الى هذا الشيء فانه سيأخذ العالم الى انظف طاقة بديلة و ارخصها لان الموازين ستنقلب رأسا على عقب و من يستطيع التوصل الى هذا الاكتشاف بجدية تامة فانه سيأخذ العالم كلة الى وضع جديد و نحن نستعين بكل موهوب و خصوصا في علم السبائك ان يضع كل خبراته و بحوثه في هذا المجال . و لكم كل التقدير على ما تبذلوه
الفيزيائي عصام سالم
الرابطة العراقية لهواة العلوم و الموهوبين


----------



## المهندس البيئاوي (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير وسنكون عند حسن ضنك ونحن ممتنين لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عدي حاتم الربيعي (2 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى ان تكون الدورة مفيدة وغنية بالمعلومات هذا واسال الله التوفيق لكم ولنا


----------



## alhakam (2 يونيو 2006)

وفقك الله اخي وسوف اكون من المتابعين باذن الله


----------



## الملهم (2 يونيو 2006)

اللللللله يوفقك .. 

وانا بالنسبه لي .. من اول المتابعين...


----------



## المهندس البيئاوي (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا الاستفاده من هذه الموضوع القيم وخصوصا نحن بامس الحاجه له لاسيما ان التلوث الذي اصبح كل همنا


----------



## ابو احمد العنزي (3 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mma1979 (3 يونيو 2006)

بالتوفيق و انا معاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد جوخب (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## احمد مضر (4 يونيو 2006)

نشكر الأخ الكريم mzsk76 على هذه البادرة الطيبة و نتمنى أن يحصد جميع المهتمين ثمارها
وفقكم الله


----------



## لمى الزيادي (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اليوم 4/6 /2006 ولا اعرف اين اجد موضوع هذا اليوم او موضوع البارحة على الارجح ساعدوني


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يونيو 2006)

أخت لمى وجميع الأعضاء ومحبي الطاقة المتجددة

الدورة بدأت بدرس رقم (1) مفهوم الطاقة وهو موضوع مثبت في صفحة الطاقة المتجددة

وهناك دفتر حضور موجود لتسجيل الأسئلة والتعليقات

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20411


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (4 يونيو 2006)

ارجو ان تكون الدورة ممتعة انشاء الله
وفقك الله ورعاك وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك


----------



## الحب النقي (6 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokhtaria (6 يونيو 2006)

*mokhtaria_ghriss*yahoo.fr*

أتمنى أن تكون هاته الدورة مثمرة ان شاء الله ووفقكم الله وكان في عونكم ...أختكم في الله مختارية من الجزائر الحبيبة


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (7 يونيو 2006)

لم تصلني باقي الدروس للدورة فقط الدرس الاول 
يرجى ارسال باقي الدروس
وشكرا


----------



## مامون القزاز (7 يونيو 2006)

[grade="ff0000 Ff6347 B22222 8b0000"]نحن معكم متواصلون ان شاء الله و بالتوفيق[/grade]


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (8 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدوره ، وأطلب منك ومن كل من سيتفاعل معنا فى هذه الدورة وأبدأ بنفسى فى معرفة كيفية صناعة تكنولوجيات الطاقات المتجددة فى دولنا العربية ، وإن كان منها القليل الذى يتم صنعه فى دولنا العربية 0[/frame]


----------

